
Visual Studio '15 preview 4 - tonyjstark
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/visualstudio/2016/08/22/visual-studio-15-preview-4/
======
runesoerensen
A bit off topic, but I wish MSFT would come up with a better codename. The
need for quotation marks around "15" in every single post I've seen about this
new version of Visual Studio should be an indicator of why that is necessary
;)

As far as I can tell these are the current VS products with version numbers
and codenames:

* Visual Studio Code

* Visual Studio Team Services (formerly know as Visual Studio Online)

* Visual Studio 2015 / version 14.0 / codename Dev14

* Visual Studio "15" Preview N / version 15.0 / codename Dev15/vNext?

~~~
gbl08ma
Visual Studio Code has nothing to do with Visual Studio proper other than the
name, the logo and the fact that both are Microsoft projects. It's a pretty
good text editor, actually - it's my Go IDE, thanks to the vscode-go plugin.

I just wish they hadn't named it like that, as it's a pain to open it (and
Visual Studio) on Microsoft's own OS: if I want to open either of them, I'll
begin to type "visual" after pressing Start, press enter... and with a bit of
luck, it will be the "Visual Studio" I wanted to open. Worse is when I'm on
it, and the guess doesn't change until I begin to type "Code" after typing the
first two words. Really frustrating. So Microsoft's problem with names goes
beyond codenames...

~~~
slg
Can't you just type "Code"? I'm not on a Windows 10 machine at the moment so I
can't confirm it there, but it works on Windows 7 and I doubt Microsoft would
go backwards in that regard.

~~~
gbl08ma
Indeed, that works, thank you :) I had previously tried "vscode" and other
variations, but it appears the executable name is the super-generic Code.exe.
There's still the problem of VS Code opening when I wanted VS, but for this
case I'll try to use "devenv" instead.

------
douche
Someday, I'd love to see an x64 Visual Studio. I've read the arguments
(there's two canonical blog posts about it), but I'm just really sick of it
hitting the memory limits on a 32-bit process all the time, when I have
another 12 - 28 GB of RAM sitting unused.

~~~
EpicEng
I'm curious; what are you working on exactly? I have worked on some rather
large code bases in C++ and C# and have never seen VS eat that much memory.

~~~
douche
For some reason, it tends to choke and die if you have open C#, JS and
html/cshtml files at the same time. Particularly if you have multiple
monitors, and drag some editor windows onto the other desktops. Having the
WinForms or WPF designers open also tends to bring things to a crawl. I do
also run ReSharper, which does not help things.

Routinely, I'll have open about 10-15 code files, that total up less than 1
MB, and Visual Studio will be chugging up 1.5 GB of memory, locking up for ten
seconds when I go to type.

~~~
EpicEng
Interesting. I don't do front end stuff or web development, so I've never hit
that scenario. Lots of files open and whatnot, but never an issue. I also
dumped Resharper a while back due to it generally slowing everything down.

------
dingle_thunk
This is Visual Studio '15' (2017), not Visual Studio '15 (2015, v14).

~~~
TillE
See, if they just wrote v15 it would be a little clearer. Calling it "15" (in
quotes! why?) is hopelessly confusing.

~~~
cpeterso
The title of this HN discussion should probably be changed from [Visual Studio
'15 preview 4] to [Visual Studio “15” Preview 4], which is the actual name of
the article and fixes the quotes to avoid 2015 confusion.

------
chrismorgan
I had had Preview 3 with the old installer, and things (rustc, gyp, &c.)
tended to work with just advising them about 15.0 in a similar fashion to how
they used 14.0.

Alas, the new installer changes the techniques used to find things (there was
an InstallDir registry key somewhere or other which is no more), so now for
running things like rustc and gyp I need to either run vcvarsall.bat manually
(rustc) or make invasive changes (gyp) before they’ll work.

In short: if you want to use this to actually _develop_ things that aren’t
purely Visual Studio projects, you’ll find it more convenient to wait.

~~~
briansmith
Did you file a bug on the rustc issue? I'd like to get that fixed and/or even
help get it fixed, by fixing the Rust toolchain.

~~~
chrismorgan
I started talking it over with Peter Atashian (retep998, WindowsBunny, &c.).

------
vmarsy
> The highlight of this release is that nearly all of VS is running on the new
> setup engine, resulting in a smaller, faster and less impactful
> installation. The smallest install is less than 500 MB on disk (compared to
> 6GB in the previous release of Visual Studio).

I use some basic features VS occasionally on a Yoga ultrabook with a smallish
SSD, this is great news!

The "Open Folder" à la Sublime/VSCode, TypeScript 2.0 beta are also cool.

Link to the full release note:

[https://www.visualstudio.com/news/releasenotes/vs15-relnotes](https://www.visualstudio.com/news/releasenotes/vs15-relnotes)

